# Sticky plastic door handle



## Charlievpr (Jun 8, 2013)

Just purchased a used 2009 X5 3.01si. Unfortunately I didn't notice that the passenger side handle has a small patch of sticky (sort of melting) plastic. Its only on the front passenger side (strange). I tried soap and water, alcohol and WD40. I don't want to continue experimenting because it seems it gets worse every time I do something new. Has anyone had this problem? Can anyone help?

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Charlievpr said:


> Just purchased a used 2009 X5 3.01si. Unfortunately I didn't notice that the passenger side handle has a small patch of sticky (sort of melting) plastic. Its only on the front passenger side (strange). I tried soap and water, alcohol and WD40. I don't want to continue experimenting because it seems it gets worse every time I do something new. Has anyone had this problem? Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Charlie


Goo Gone (not Goof Off) or at any hobby store you can find 3M advise remover in aerosol can, the later is what I use in my detail biz. In the application you want to use an old COTTON rag, not micro fiber...cotton allows better bite on the surface...apply and let dwell for a few minutes, that will loosen up the glue, then with some elbow grease it will lift the glue..I would then polish those sections to take any that might be left


----------



## Charlievpr (Jun 8, 2013)

Appreciate the feed back. I'll let you know if i don't screw it up.

Thanks


----------



## Charlievpr (Jun 8, 2013)

Applied the 3M product and now I ave a black stripe on the handle. Anyone know if this can be touched up?

Thanks


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

What part are we talking about? Some of those are $30 to $50 to replace... Picture?


----------



## Charlievpr (Jun 8, 2013)

The car is at the dealer for a routine inspection. Will post picture as soon as possible.


----------



## Charlievpr (Jun 8, 2013)

This is a picture of my dilemma (right photo). I would also like to replace the driver side arm rest (photo left). Appreciate the help and support from the forum.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

When I first read this thread, I was absolutely certain you were talking about the EXTERIOR handle. 

So I think you should be really clear on what you mean by driver's side armrest. Down to a part # maybe. 

Your pictures are about the size of postage stamps to me, hard to see any details. 

From the extremely little I can make out, I would likely try to use my best APC, which happens to be OPC or Optimum Power Clean. I'd use 3:1 ratio, sprayed into MF. I would be wary of any strong cleaners sprayed directly on black plastic buttons just to try to avoid any fading. This is what I would try based on limited experiences.


----------



## brettski69 (Aug 7, 2008)

Agreed. I was sure you were talking about the exterior plastic door handle.... Especially when you said you sprayed WD40. 




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Charlievpr (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry about the mix up. I'll try and be more specific next time. I'll try the cleaner and see what happens. Would there be a touch up for the part I screwed up?

Thanks,


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Charlievpr said:


> Sorry about the mix up. I'll try and be more specific next time. I'll try the cleaner and see what happens. *Would there be a touch up for the part I screwed up?*
> 
> Thanks,


Again- be more specific! Which part exactly. I would consider even looking into replacement perhaps. Maybe a Bentley manual, a $5 set of trim removal tools, use RealOEM to help you locate the exact parts numbers, using your VIN. I dunno man, I'm sorry about your cosmetic damage. It may be quite involved, or maybe it's not so bad. I recently took doors apart for the first time in one of my vehicles, changed out lock cylinders, that one was pretty easy. I don't ever remember seeing any kind of touchup (paint? is that you meant?) for these types of things. Maybe they exist, can't remember ever seeing anything like that. I imagine to do it right you'd have to remove the plastic trim anyway, assuming that is even what you are talking about, as right now I am entirely UNsure.


----------



## Charlievpr (Jun 8, 2013)

You are totally correct on your assessment. The touch up is in effect paint. I'll probably end up taking the job to a detailing shop. They can also change the driver side interior door trim (where the power window buttons are). Although I've read that this piece can be pulled out (very carefully) with the tools you recommended (which I will purchase). This has truly been a learning experience and now I know to be more specific, otherwise you can't help.

Thanks!!

I'll be back


----------



## brettski69 (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck - let us know how this ends up working out!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Charlievpr (Jun 8, 2013)

I finally ends up changing both parts. The driver side inside door pull was easy, but the passenger side was given to a pro. Appreciate all the help and support from the forum. "I'll be back"!!!!


----------

